# Rikon mini pen lathe?



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm thinking about picking one of these up at woodcraft in sale for $250 to do a little pen turning in the basement when it's cold and to take on the road for demos etc.  

Anybody have it?  Any reservations?  

My reservation is that it's not variable speed.  I'm thinking if I like it generally the psi variable speed upgrade should work with it?  

I have a couple bigger jets with all the features so this would be an occasional use on the winter / travel.  


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 18, 2016)

Dan Masshardt said:


> I'm thinking about picking one of these up at woodcraft in sale for $250 to do a little pen turning in the basement when it's cold and to take on the road for demos etc.
> 
> Anybody have it?  Any reservations?
> 
> ...




Do you have a link Dan??  I am not interested in buying but always interested what is new on the market these days.


----------



## magpens (Dec 18, 2016)

This might be it, John ... $249.99

Buy Rikon 10" x 18" Pen Lathe, 70-105 at Woodcraft.com


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 18, 2016)

magpens said:


> This might be it, John ... $249.99
> 
> Buy Rikon 10" x 18" Pen Lathe, 70-105 at Woodcraft.com




Yes, that's it.  


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mmayo (Dec 18, 2016)

*I like Rikon*

I have a variable speed Rikon that WAS $250 at Woodcraft and it is my only lathe.  I have run the wheels off of this mini lathe.   Finally replaced the bearings and love it more.  Same company, similar specs so I feel you should have equal success with your proposed purchase.  The stand is good for several sizes of their lathes.

I yearn for a big studly lathe, but that will have to wait for now.  Even after a newer lathe arrives, this lathe will be in use.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 18, 2016)

Rikon gets a good rep so I am sure it probably is a decent lathe but to me, not sure what you are saving. It still weighs 75lbs. A VS lathe and something a little larger and you still can put it in the house. Want to move it around, do what alot of the turning clubs do. Mount the lathe on a board and then use a hand truck to move it around. Some actually build a hand truck type deal with wheels on it already. Just tilt it and roll. But that is just my opinion. I would not be without VS on a lathe today.

Actually what I was thinking was a smaller lathe to go along with those mini tablesaws, bandsaw, and miter saws.

That lathe is about as large as my Jet 1014 lathe.


----------



## tomas (Dec 18, 2016)

Dan Masshardt said:


> magpens said:
> 
> 
> > This might be it, John ... $249.99
> ...



I have used one at the local WoodCraft for vet pens and a bowl class I took a few years ago. I thought it was a nice little lathe.  Even though I am used to VS, not having it on this one was a minor inconvenience.  I also have a Rikon Jointer and have been very happy with it.

Tomas


----------



## KenV (Dec 18, 2016)

If you are going to travel with it, mounting it on a construction saw wheeled stand like Bonnie Klein uses would be good.  She uses the bottom of a walmart cart under the lathe (blue plastic).

Wheel it around and most chips fall through the cart bottom.

She was using a Jet 1014.


----------



## TonyL (Dec 19, 2016)

I bought it a week ago (for $250). It is my dedicated "buffing system" lathe. I was going to buy the HF "equivalent", but I though for another $75, I rather own a Rikon and have a 5 year warranty. I am not one to change belts and I don't care for their belt/pulley/spindle (I don't know what to call them  ) intervals; they are too narrow for me. I like the lathe for what I use for; it also is finished nicely. My aversion to changing belts wouldn't make it a lathe* that I* would enjoy turning pens with. Belt changes are not difficult, but they have to be changed from the rear of the unit...still not bad, but not for me.


----------



## keithncsu (Dec 19, 2016)

I have it and use it for every step. Have been since May. No isseus to speak of. I did have that one thread about vibration but since I reduced the drilling speed via belt changes I've had no issues. Almost to the point I can change the belt without looking. 

Take that with a grain of salt because I don't know what I'm missing. Meaning I haven't used variable asked yet.


----------



## CREID (Dec 19, 2016)

If you buy it, we will need a review.:biggrin:


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks guys.  I don't mind lifting 75 lbs around.  No big deal for the few occasions I'll need to move it.  

And for another $120 for the psi variable speed kit (if it fits) that would give me a electronic variable speed lathe for $370.  


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## PenPal (Dec 19, 2016)

If you intend to drill your blanks the travel is 1 3/4 inches. Heard good things about the lathe.

Peter.


----------



## TonyL (Dec 19, 2016)

How about the Jet 1015 on sale? Yes, it is more. .


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 19, 2016)

TonyL said:


> How about the Jet 1015 on sale? Yes, it is more. .





Almost twice as much with variable speed.   And not on sale.   And I want it now.  

I was hoping to find something like that used but it's just not turning up locally.  

Plus I have the jet 1642 and the jet 1221 so I'm not hurting for decent lathes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## walshjp17 (Dec 19, 2016)

You could build a lathe transporter for your larger midi.  It's what I did.  Based on an article in AAW journal last year (Dec 2015 pp26, 27).  But mostly from shop "scraps" by my good friend Gary Janes.  Hardware was less than $70.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 19, 2016)

Yes that is what alot of club members do because they take their lathes to shows. I think Dan just wants an excuse to buy another toy. I see a new video coming soon.

By the way Dan it looks like they are out of stock till the 21st


----------



## TonyL (Dec 19, 2016)

I 7nderstand better thank you think Dan. I couldn't find a used 1221 or 1015 either. My woodworkers club didn't have any, but I will definitely buy a second 1221

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 19, 2016)

TonyL said:


> I 7nderstand better thank you think Dan. I couldn't find a used 1221 or 1015 either. My woodworkers club didn't have any, but I will definitely buy a second 1221
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk





Buy a bigger lathe tony!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## campzeke (Dec 19, 2016)

I not sure there is $2 worth of difference in that Rikon and the Harbor Freight version. HF sells for $220. With a 20% coupon you can keep about $75 of your hard earned $$ in your wallet. You might also check Craigslist. I have seen quite a few small lathes that appear to be cast from the same molds sold under various names for sale there. Just my 2 cents ....


----------



## keithncsu (Dec 19, 2016)

So does anyone know if the PSI variable speed kit fits this lathe? If so I may just bite the bullet.


----------



## Skie_M (Dec 19, 2016)

PSI's variable speed kit should fit most mini and midi lathes without too much difficulty ...

YOU WILL generally need to make some modifications to your lathe to match up the mounting points for the motor and it's control system, in order to line the pulley up with your headstock pulley for proper operation.  This will require you to drill some holes in your lathe base and footings, possibly also the apron.  It's metalwork, and if you aren't comfortable doing that yourself, then get a pro to step in and handle the metalwork and possibly the installation.


If the motor ever goes out on my lathe, I plan to upgrade to the PSI's variable speed module, and possibly just build a new lathe around it.




by the way ... everybody keeps comparing this Rikon mini wood lathe to Harbor Freight's midi lathe ... I have no idea why.  The Rikon is $250, The Harbor Freight Mini Wood Lathe (8x12) only cost me $109 after tax, with a 25% off coupon.

It's got a 1/3 HP motor, variable speed (all controlled on a dial - no belt changing) from 750 - 3200 RPM, #1MT spindle/tailstock seats, 3/4" x 10 spindle threads, and weighs in at around 50 lbs, I think.  I keep mine on a Harbor Freight folding work table (the type with the clamping top), and it's really light duty.

I've had great turning experiences with this little lathe.  My only issue with it so far has been the tailstock slipping while in use (slips away from the headstock).  I've mitigated this by placing a small 6" bar clamp across the ways so that the back of the clamp rides against the back of the tailstock, to keep it from moving.  Ever since I've started doing this, I haven't had any problems with it whatsoever.


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 19, 2016)

Skie_M said:


> by the way ... everybody keeps comparing this Rikon mini wood lathe to Harbor Freight's midi lathe ... I have no idea why.  The Rikon is $250, The Harbor Freight Mini Wood Lathe (8x12) only cost me $109 after tax, with a 25% off coupon.



They would be comparing it to this lathe
Benchtop Wood Lathe - 5 Speed

Which uses an identical casting to the Rikon lathe from what I can tell.  I've owned the Rikon and I checked out the HF lathe in the store. 

I'm still seriously considering the HF lathe with the PSI conversion. I kinda wish I'd pulled the trigger when they had the 25% off coupon last week.  It would have been $165 bucks. The variable speed kit is $110 so less than $300 I could have had a VS lathe. Even still at $185 shipped for the lathe, and $105 shipped for the VS kit it would still be under $300 and I don't have to go out in the cold and snow.  I'm selling myself more and more on this idea as I type.:biggrin:


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 19, 2016)

jleiwig said:


> I kinda wish I'd pulled the trigger when they had the 25% off coupon last week



Based on past events, I'd expect another 25% coupon for New Years Day.


----------



## Locksmith (Dec 19, 2016)

I have the Rikon 70-105 that I purchased from Woodcraft for the sale price.  My only regret is that it doesn't have a variable speed control on it.  
Good Luck with your choice, I'm going to check out PSI for a variable speed controler.


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 19, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> jleiwig said:
> 
> 
> > I kinda wish I'd pulled the trigger when they had the 25% off coupon last week
> ...



They always seem to come out at the wrong time for me.  Same with their Parking Lot Sales. Story of my life.


----------



## Marnat3 (Dec 19, 2016)

I would like to know if the PSI VS setup works with it also.


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 19, 2016)

Marnat3 said:


> I would like to know if the PSI VS setup works with it also.



If you read the online reviews people mention it fitting. Also the Rockler lathe as well.  They are all the same casting so I can't see why it would fit.


----------



## Skie_M (Dec 19, 2016)

I hope you mean "wouldn't" ...


----------



## JimB (Dec 20, 2016)

jleiwig said:


> duncsuss said:
> 
> 
> > jleiwig said:
> ...



They do have a 25% for January 1 & 2. When I was there yesterday they put the coupon in my bag.


----------



## joshua_luther77 (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm going to be getting the 10" HF lathe after Christmas. It is 219 before any coupons. It is identical to the Rockler Excelsior and Rikon 10" lathes. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 20, 2016)

I started turning on the rikon last night.  Now the rest will be - can I get fast with the belt changes?    I do miss the variable speed greatly already.   If any of you guys are talking about getting a first only lathe, pass on all these low priced manual belt change lathes unless you truly can't afford a better one.   For an extra, I'm hoping i learn to like it well enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Cavediver (Dec 20, 2016)

Dan Masshardt said:


> I started turning on the rikon last night.  Now the rest will be - can I get fast with the belt changes?    I do miss the variable speed greatly already.   If any of you guys are talking about getting a first only lathe, pass on all these low priced manual belt change lathes unless you truly can't afford a better one.   For an extra, I'm hoping i learn to like it well enough.



Consider keeping an eye out for used treadmill.  In my area they're available for as little as $50.  If you're handy and don't mind a bit of patchwork, those variable DC motors will work great on that type of lathe.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 20, 2016)

Cavediver said:


> Dan Masshardt said:
> 
> 
> > I started turning on the rikon last night.  Now the rest will be - can I get fast with the belt changes?    I do miss the variable speed greatly already.   If any of you guys are talking about getting a first only lathe, pass on all these low priced manual belt change lathes unless you truly can't afford a better one.   For an extra, I'm hoping i learn to like it well enough.
> ...





I have a friend that did this.  It certainly can work.   Not an elegant solution but can be effective.   

Although for the $120 (not even counting for a sale coupon) to buy the psi kit, it seems hardly worth doing the hack of the treadmill.   To me anyway. 

Good tip though!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 20, 2016)

joshua_luther77 said:


> I'm going to be getting the 10" HF lathe after Christmas. It is 219 before any coupons. It is identical to the Rockler Excelsior and Rikon 10" lathes.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk





Kinda yes but also maybe not entirely.  

This reminds me of the conversations about the jet 14" bandsaws and their clones.   It has frequently been asserted that they all came out of the same factory thus are the same.  They may have come out of the factory and have the same specs, but quality control was not the same across the board on all the various brands.  

With these lathes, there is much (most about them that are identical.   The switch is different.   Not sure why.   

I also think the motor is partially or entirely different.  The rikon motor has fins on it and I don't believe the harbor freight does.    The speeds are indicated as similar but different.   Is that because of different motor, differerent measurement or perhaps even a different pulley?   I don't know...

One thing we do know is that the rikon comes with a 5 year warrantee while the HF does not.   

I'm sure the HF will serve you well.    Just wanted to point out these couple things.    


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## scotirish (Dec 21, 2016)

*I have one that I use for small turnings (pen's & pendants etc.).  I have a full size that I use for the bigger stuff.  Works well to have two so I can have two projects going and then avoid working on either! *


----------



## joshua_luther77 (Dec 22, 2016)

Dan Masshardt said:


> joshua_luther77 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to be getting the 10" HF lathe after Christmas. It is 219 before any coupons. It is identical to the Rockler Excelsior and Rikon 10" lathes.
> ...


Thank you for this assessment. At the very least, I can use the Harbor Freight lathe for a little bit and if I don't like it, I can return it. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 22, 2016)

joshua_luther77 said:


> Dan Masshardt said:
> 
> 
> > joshua_luther77 said:
> ...





Yeah.  Functionally It's likely the experience will be the same.  

It's good to have a second lathe around eventually too.  


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## kruzzer (Dec 22, 2016)

Dan,
I've had one for several years and I honestly can say I can't find anything wrong with it. Now I don't turn as many pens as some of the folks here but I've probably turned 200 since I've had the lathe and had to replace one belt so buy an extra belt..


----------

